# Did Merckx make a steel cross bike ever?



## jroden

I do not think I have ever seen one. I had the alu cross a while back, it was no thrill


----------



## Gripped

Dunno. I doubt it.

But I've been riding an	AluCross for a while. It races a lot better than a Redline, imho.

Of course I've been looking for a replacement for about a year now. The Crux looks like the ticket.

Sorry about the drift.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jroden

i got one of the felt carbon fiber cross bikes last year, it was my first carbon bike and I like it a lot. Best handling bike I have owned was this crappy no name thing with a low bottom bracket:

BikeIsland.com


----------



## Cinelli 82220

*Of course he died!*

Just do a Google Image search.

Merckx Cyclocross 1985 - a photo on Flickriver


----------



## bjorn240

There's no cross bike in that post.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Sorry, cut and pasted the wrong pastie.


----------



## bjorn240

Yup, that's a steel Merckx crosser. Cool bike.


----------



## latman

Some on eBay right now Eddy Merckx cyclo cross x frame steel frame | eBay


----------



## jroden

Those are really neat looking bikes, and I like the color a lot. I wonder what the story was with those bikes, they look like the same tubes as my mx leader.


----------



## minneso

*MXL conversion*

Here is my home brew MXL conversion.


----------



## SteveD

That MXL conversion is nice! Did you braze the canteliever studs on the fork and rear stays? Very cool.


----------



## minneso

yep, I studied up on the MTBR frame building forum and finally took the plunge with this beat up MXL I purchased for a commuter.

I called up NOVA, ordered up some canti studs and bridge cable stop for the rear. It was a real PITA to grind of the chrome plating & removing the rear brake bridge but I am happy with the results.

thanks for the comments. Eric in AZ


----------



## Cinelli 82220

That MXL is awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## voob

Eddy MERCKX Titanium Cyclo-Cross Very rare.
next post has the link.


----------



## voob

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/270914252998...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1642wt_1602


----------



## atpjunkie

*those are*



latman said:


> Some on eBay right now Eddy Merckx cyclo cross x frame steel frame | eBay


so sweet


----------



## mtbjunkie09

That MXL is sweeet


----------



## fusiongary

Nice job with the torch. The bike looks great. I've been wanting to do something like that, but don't have any room to have that equipment. Beautiful bike!


----------



## fusiongary

Are the steel frames above actually cross frames? Did EM ever build a touring frame? I just picked up what I thought to be a cross frame, but it has fender and rack eyelets and bosses, insane clearance, super long wheel base and 135mm rear spacing. All of this in the tutti frutti colors. Any info would be awesome.


----------

